# 20" Red Rubber Goodyear Studded Tread Tire



## frampton (Dec 4, 2018)

Picked this tire up a while ago. I have seen colored Grasshopper slicks but not colored knobby tires. Pretty cool. Any comments or information welcome.  Thanks


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 7, 2018)

Kool tire! Looks like second quarter of 1969 date code.


----------



## frampton (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------

